# Ha [Ah] del Castillo



## Eireen

I need your help!! PLEASE, Does someone know how to say in english "Ha del Castillo"??? I think english people use the word "swelling" (morada) in a very similar expression.
thanks a million


----------



## westopia

Eireen said:


> I need your help!! PLEASE, Does someone know how to say in english "Ha del Castillo"??? I think english people use the word "swelling" (morada) in a very similar expression.
> thanx Thanks a million


 
Hola,
Perdona mi ignoracia, pero, ¿qué significa *Ha*?

Saludos,


----------



## rocioteag

Creo que se refiere al saludo que se hacía en la época medieval, cuando alguien llegaba, es lo qeu se gritaba, y les contestaban en la misma forma, supongo para identificarse......


Pero bueno, ni idea de la traducción, aunque podría sonar algo asi com "Ahoy"....


----------



## westopia

Aaahhh...    Pues ni idea.  Pero espero que se aclare el tema, porque ya me picó la curiosidad.

Saludos,


----------



## Eride

¡Ha del castillo! es una expresión muy antigua equivalente a _¿Hola? ¿Hay alguien? _o_ ¡Abrid!

_Supongo que sería lo que gritaría alguien a las puertas de una muralla o de un castillo para indicar su presencia. Un timbre medieval, vamos...


----------



## x-aaa

Es castellano antiguo; no creo que hoy en día se use. La duda que tengo es si es "ha del castillo" o "ah del castillo", pero yo apostaría por lo segundo


----------



## rocioteag

x-aaa said:


> Es castellano antiguo; no creo que hoy en día se use. La duda que tengo es si es "ha del castillo" o "ah del castillo", pero yo apostaría por lo segundo


 
Yo te secundo, pue el primer Ha suena al verbo  .

Ahora bien... ¿Como le decimos en inglés?


----------



## Eride

x-aaa said:


> Es castellano antiguo; no creo que hoy en día se use. La duda que tengo es si es "ha del castillo" o "ah del castillo", pero yo apostaría por lo segundo



Ups... pues seguramente tienes razón  Me he dejado engañar por ese aire a castellano antiguo.


----------



## Mafelo505

rocioteag said:


> Yo te secundo, pue el primer Ha suena al verbo  .
> 
> Ahora bien... ¿Como le decimos en inglés?


Sin embargo el DRAE lo recoge

*ha**.**1.* interj. *ah.*

(Yo tampoco lo había visto nunca).


----------



## Manuel Herman

Mi pequeña aportación 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=58765


----------



## Eireen

Eride said:


> Ups... pues seguramente tienes razón  Me he dejado engañar por ese aire a castellano antiguo.


 

Perdonad mi torpeza!! sí, es Ah del Castillo! Gracias a todos


----------



## Cosmopolita

No sabía qué era ah, pero en todo caso sería "dwelling" (morada), porque "swelling" es hinchazón...


----------



## inwistemahtar

Es "¡Ha del castillo!" (no "¡Ah del castillo!").

En castellano antiguo se decía "ha" en lugar de "hay", del verbo "haber", y la expresión correcta era "¡Quién ha en el castillo!", que se solía abreviar por "¡Ha en el castillo!" o "¡Ha del castillo!" (en este caso).

En Inglés, la expresión equivalente es "Ho, the castle!"


----------



## inwistemahtar

No obstante lo anterior, algunos especialistas en lingüística castellana sostienen lo siguiente:

Tanto *ah* como *ha* son interjecciones válidas para indicar admiración, sorpresa, pena, siendo preferible la primera. Desde este punto de vista sería correcto decir:

_¡Ah, del castillo!_, _¡Ah!, ¡del castillo¡_, _¡Ah! ¡Del castillo_! 

En mi modesta opinión, aquí *ah* no expresa ni admiración, ni sorpresa, ni pena, sino que es una llamada de atención, por lo que sigo prefiriendo *ha*.


----------



## luyansan

¡Discrepo!

El famoso poema de Francisco de Quevedo "Represéntase la brevedad de lo que se vive y cuán nada parece lo que se vivió" empieza imitando la frase en cuestión de la siguiente manera:


*«¡Ah de la vida!»... ¿Nadie me responde?*​


La edición del libro que manejo es de José Manuel Blecua. Digo yo que si él ha aceptado escribirlo así...​
¿Cómo se diría en inglés? En la Edad Media no sé, pero en la película "Monty Pyton and the Holy Grail" cuando llegan al castillo sólo dicen: "Hello?" No estaría mal buscar algún ejemplo más serio . En la actualidad casi cualquier saludo familiar o coloquial valdría. ​


----------



## rvalmagro

La Fundéu tiene una entrada específica donde lo dejan meridianamente claro: Es “ah”:
ah de la casa


----------



## jsvillar

But the verb in English would be 'to hail the castle', wouldn't it?


----------



## Sergiotcj

Me da la impresión de que esta es una de esas expresiones que no tienen un equivalente directo en otro idioma.
Es como el saludo marinero "Ahoy!"; que yo sepa, los marineros de habla española no se saludan con ninguna palabra especial.
Supongo que algún hablante nativo de inglés tendrá que decirnos cómo saludar o llamar la atención a la puerta de un castillo con alguna expresión que suene a medieval, si la hay.


----------



## sound shift

Sergiotcj said:


> Me da la impresión de que esta es una de esas expresiones que no tienen un equivalente directo en otro idioma.
> Es como el saludo marinero "Ahoy!"; que yo sepa, los marineros de habla española no se saludan con ninguna palabra especial.
> Supongo que algún hablante nativo de inglés tendrá que decirnos cómo saludar o llamar la atención a la puerta de un castillo con alguna expresión que suene a medieval, si la hay.


Tal vez algo así como "Greetings to all in this fine castle!"


----------



## Sergiotcj

That sounds great. But I'm afraid, the sense of "¡Ah del castillo!" is something like: "Hey! Is there anybody in?"


----------



## sound shift

Yes, but if there's somebody in, they'll respond to the "Greetings ...!", so the person who calls out "Greetings ...!" will know that there's someone in.

If you want to make it closer to "Is there anybody in?" and keep it (pseudo?-) medieval, what about "Do I find this fine castle in occupation?"?


----------



## jilar

Why do you use "*fine*" castle?


----------



## sound shift

jilar said:


> Why do you use "*fine*" castle?


Because there tends to be flowery language in films set in medieval times, particularly those involving knights, castles and so on*. Also, the person might think that if he flatters the occupants of the castle by saying "fine castle", he's more likely to get a reply.

*But I may be excessively influenced by _Monty Python._


----------



## jilar

OK, something like saying rococo language.


----------



## Marsianitoh

¡Ah del castillo! Is something that would be shouted outside the walls of the castle to alert the guards, make them notice you,  so that someone would open the gates.


sound shift said:


> Yes, but if there's somebody in, they'll respond to the "Greetings ...!", so the person who calls out "Greetings ...!" will know that there's someone in.
> 
> If you want to make it closer to "Is there anybody in?" and keep it (pseudo?-) medieval, what about "Do I find this fine castle in occupation?"?


Would that work in that scenario? ( Yes,  I know what you're thinking, what a shitty guard that has to be alerted somebody is approaching the gates, I guess it was usted more often in times of peace,  when the guards could sleep peacefully in their beat)


----------



## jilar

Una pregunta, ¿cómo llamar en inglés a los habitantes del castillo (estoy pensando en una única palabra que quizá no existe)?

Lo pregunto para trasladar eso de ¡Ah (los) del castillo!
Donde ah no es más que una exclamación, como lo puede ser Hey! o incluso Hoy! en inglés. O ¡eh! en español. Vamos, un grito para llamar la atención.
Por si pudiera funcionar.

Es que, por ejemplo la propuesta de Sound, me apuesto a que si esa frase la ve cualquiera y la intenta traducir a español, la traducirá literal, y se olvidará de este ¡Ah del castillo! tan típico de esa época medieval.

Excepto si vienen a leer este hilo, claro 

Pienso en algo como:
Hoy, (x) inhabitants of the (y) castle!

Donde x e y serían adjetivos opcionales para generar ese lenguaje adornado que decía Sound, para darle mayor toque medieval.


----------



## helenduffy

Hail, those within!  Hail, castle dwellers.


----------



## cireja

Hail to the castle ---> Ah del Castillo

Aunque llegue un poco tarde, me acabo de encontrar la expresión "Hail to the castle" en un texto, y sin duda se está refiriendo a esto que comentaban aquí hace algún tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Yo creo recordar haberlo visto escrito 'ha', como comentaba 'Inwisthemahtar' en #13 - aunque la Fundéu parece ser

El DLE incluye 'ha' y 'ah' como equivalentes. Respecto de 'ha', no indica uso antiguo, ni comenta su uso literario... Sólo la incluye como interjección general, tildándola de 'desusada'.

*(*) DLE
- Ha *
1. interj. desus. ah (‖ para denotar pena, admiración o sorpresa).

ha | Diccionario de la lengua española




cireja said:


> Hail to the castle ---> Ah del Castillo



Gracias, Cireja.

Estaría bien saber la referencia y el contexto de ese texto.


----------



## cireja

Hola

La frase en cuestión me ha aparecido en el juego que estoy traduciendo: What Makes You Tick: A Stitch in Time.

El contexto, pues, muy en tono de humor, nuestro personaje intenta pasar el control de la entrada de un castillo que está siendo vigilado por los guardias. Hay unas cuantas frases opcionales para hablarle al guardia, para que nos deje pasar, y ninguna de ellas funcionará si no decimos la contraseña correcta. Pues una de estas frases que nuestro personaje suelta al tun tun por si fuera la contraseña es esa, "*Hail to the castle*", consiguiendo el mismo resultado negativo y no nos dejen pasar.

Saludos para todos

moderator note: Do not use any language other than English or Spanish. Quick Guide. franzjekill


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Respecto de 'ha', no indica uso antiguo, ni comenta su uso literario... Sólo la incluye como interjección general, tildándola de 'desusada'.


Sí que indica uso antiguo ya que _desus._ quiere decir que no está documentada después de 1900 (aunque sí lo está después de 1500).


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bueno, con 'uso antiguo' aquí deberías haberme entendido 'anterior a 1500', ya que tratándose de castillos, hablamos de la Edad Media...

Pero a lo que yo iba es a que 'no comenta' este curioso uso - y no tan infrecuente, en la literatura -, de 'ha del castillo' - o, más 'modernosamente'; 'ha de la casa'.


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Pero a lo que yo iba es a que 'no comenta' este curioso uso - y no tan infrecuente, en la literatura -, de 'ha del castillo' - o, más 'modernosamente'; 'ha de la casa'.


_Ah de la casa_ sí que lo recoge en la entrada que dedica a casa. Por cierto, en Twitter, la RAE respondió a un usuario que la grafía _ah del castillo_ es correcta, pero no respondió a otro usuario que preguntó si lo sería también _ha del castillo_.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Interesante. Gracias.


*(*) DLE 
- Casa
- Ah de, o de la, casa*
1. locs. interjs. coloqs. U. para llamar en casa ajena.

casa | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------

